# 1 Way Van Hire Companies



## Guilly

Hi,

My partner and i are moving to Barcelona from London in September and we've been looking at 1 way van hire. We realsie that most of the companies don't have offices in Barcelona, but we're happy to drop our stuff off then drive further South to drop the van off, get a bit of sea and take a bus back.

My question is this- Has anyone used any one way van compaies? Can you recommend any good ones/ warn us against the dodgy ones?

The one company we've found so far want to be paid up-front, which seems really suspicious.

I'd really appreciate any thoughts you have.

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky

Guilly said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and i are moving to Barcelona from London in September and we've been looking at 1 way van hire. We realsie that most of the companies don't have offices in Barcelona, but we're happy to drop our stuff off then drive further South to drop the van off, get a bit of sea and take a bus back.
> 
> My question is this- Has anyone used any one way van compaies? Can you recommend any good ones/ warn us against the dodgy ones?
> 
> The one company we've found so far want to be paid up-front, which seems really suspicious.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any thoughts you have.
> 
> Thanks


Hiya

Of course they will want paying at the time you take the van, thats only good business sense

Way 2 go hire: https://www.way2gohire.com/home/


----------



## Guilly

Stravinsky said:


> Hiya
> 
> Of course they will want paying at the time you take the van, thats only good business sense
> 
> Way 2 go hire
> 
> Hi of course it is, but we've been asked to pay 2 weeks before we pick the van up!
> 
> Has anyone actually used this company.


----------



## owdoggy

Guilly said:


> Stravinsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Of course they will want paying at the time you take the van, thats only good business sense
> 
> Way 2 go hire
> 
> Hi of course it is, but we've been asked to pay 2 weeks before we pick the van up!
> 
> Has anyone actually used this company.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, we have. We came over in April last year and the way things worked out I had to pick the van up on Easter Sunday but that wasn't a problem, they got me sorted nae bother.
> I would recommend them.....to quote a well known telly ad....."It does what it says on the tin".... or in this case, on the side of the van
> 
> Also, get a LHD van 'cos unless you live in Inverness or the like you'll be doing a lot more euro miles than brit ones and as we all know (although some on here won't admit it), over here LHD is good and RHD is cack
> 
> 
> Doggy
Click to expand...


----------



## Stravinsky

Guilly said:


> Stravinsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> Of course they will want paying at the time you take the van, thats only good business sense
> 
> Way 2 go hire
> 
> Hi of course it is, but we've been asked to pay 2 weeks before we pick the van up!
> 
> Has anyone actually used this company.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to ask for full money two weeks in advance. I can understand them asking for a deposit, because they want to make sure when they position a van that the person who orders it is committed.
> 
> No I havent used them, but I know of them and people who have used them
Click to expand...


----------



## tazster

would it not be easier to just buy a second hand van and get rid of it in barcelona surely your going to pay through the nose for one way van hire, most people just pack the car and trailer and drive


----------



## owdoggy

tazster said:


> would it not be easier to just buy a second hand van and get rid of it in barcelona surely your going to pay through the nose for one way van hire, most people just pack the car and trailer and drive


It would've had to have been a bloody big car & trailer to get the amount of stuff in that we got in the van




Doggy


----------



## Stravinsky

tazster said:


> would it not be easier to just buy a second hand van and get rid of it in barcelona surely your going to pay through the nose for one way van hire, most people just pack the car and trailer and drive


Who is going to take it off you in Barcelona? It cant be registered in Spain, and therefiore can only go to someone who is returning to the UK

A Van one way might cost you £350!! for a short hire


----------



## xicoalc

cost it up carefully, we looked at doing it. by the time we paid for the van then the fuel to run a laden vehicle, ferry crossing etc etc there was only a couple of hundred in it to use removals - and it was so much less stress. dont forget you got tolls too which are more expensive in commercial vehicles as is ferry. plus hotels en route - then you got to get it to depot in spain and get back to barcelona again. jsut a thought, i guess it depends how muxh you got but we had enough to easily fill a luton box, and removals was not that much more and we had out stuff in just over a week!


----------



## owdoggy

We ended up hiring a luton box for six days which sounds a lot but this is how we did it:

Day 1, Sunday - Ride down from the north east on my bike to pick up the van at Orpington in Kent, stow the bike in the van (tail lift was handy for that) then drive back to the north east.

Day 2, Monday: Load the van. Believe me, you'll need a full day to do this 'cos after you've rejigged everything for the umpteenth time it's starting to get dark

Day 3, Tuesday: Drive down to Portsmouth with a grossly overloaded van ( how we never got a tug from the bobbies I'll never know) complete with Mrs Doggy & loony mutt.

Day 4, Wednesday: Chilling out on the Portsmouth - Santander ferry. The ferry kennels were pretty good so the mutt was quite happy as well. We arrived at Santander at about six in the evening.

Day 5, Thursday: Arrive at our rental at about nine in the morning completely shattered after driving over 600 miles. This was a mistake, we should have stopped over somewhere but muggins here just wanted to get there and luckily nothing untoward happened. Unload some of the stuff from the van then crash out.

Day5, Friday: This was sort of a spare day but if we had stopped as planned on the journey down then it would have been unloading day. Unload rest of the gear but leaving the bike in.

Day 6, Saturday: Drive the 190(ish) miles to Javea to the depot. I say depot, I just met the guys at a petrol station. Unload the bike then ride back to our gaff.

Job done:clap2:

Approx costs were:
Van - £960
Ferry - £360
Diesel - god knows



Doggy


----------



## tazster

well my father in law just used a box trailer packed it to the roof and put what he couldnt get in in the car , although iv no idea what happened to the trailer when he got here. although he did have a big car


----------



## tazster

Stravinsky said:


> Who is going to take it off you in Barcelona? It cant be registered in Spain, and therefiore can only go to someone who is returning to the UK
> 
> A Van one way might cost you £350!! for a short hire


thats a good point. burn it and claim insurance lol


----------



## Stravinsky

tazster said:


> well my father in law just used a box trailer packed it to the roof and put what he couldnt get in in the car , although iv no idea what happened to the trailer when he got here. although he did have a big car


Lets hope that it wasn't as large box trailer, as if so it has to be plated and ITV'd otherwise you cant tow it in Spain


----------



## dunmovin

tazster said:


> *would it not be easier to just buy a second hand van and get rid of it in barcelona *surely your going to pay through the nose for one way van hire, most people just pack the car and trailer and drive


That is going to cause several nightmares. If it's rhd then you got little chance of selling it here, unless of course you find someone going back. If you keep it the hassle of reregistering, scrapping it will cost you. best idea is to get a removal firm and ask if they have a deal on a "part load"


----------

